# about sending emails



## PippinX (Jun 21, 2006)

in every thread that I post, if someone replies I get an email. How to disable that? 

Thank you.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 21, 2006)

It's in the preferences for your account.  Go to Quick Links and select Edit Options.  Under "Messaging and Notification," uncheck the option to "Receive Email from Other Members."  Leave the one from the administrators checked since they might have some sitewide information that would prove valuable to you regarding the site.


----------



## PippinX (Jun 21, 2006)

it has already been unchecked... and I just got an email of your reply too!


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 21, 2006)

Aftyer you unchecked it, did you scroll to the bottom and click on "Save Changes"?  If not, then it didn't take.


----------



## PippinX (Jun 21, 2006)

I had already done that before you told me.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 21, 2006)

Hmm....send the admins a private message about it.  They should be able to solve the problem...might be an issue in the forum's system.


----------



## PippinX (Jun 21, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Hmm....send the admins a private message about it.  They should be able to solve the problem...might be an issue in the forum's system.



I didn't get an email of your reply. I guess it is ok.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 21, 2006)

Cool...glad that it worked.


----------



## PippinX (Jun 21, 2006)

Ok I've found out why, it's because of the "Default Thread Subscription Mode".


----------

